# Remote contract work



## codexpert

I am currently looking for remote work or independent consultant work for physician practices, hospital ambulatory services or DoD contracts. I have over 12 years of experience in abstracting operatative reports, EM scoring, auditing, physician coding, OB/GYN, orthropedics, family pratice and data quality extraction. I am also very proficient in DoD coding guidlines and CARA audit mediation. If you can utilize my skills kindly contact me. I am willing to travel extensively too. 
Thanks


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO

I did respond to your PM. Unfortunatley I do not know of any companies hiring remote currently. If I come upon any I will let you know.


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO

I am going to PM you a link that has info on 172 companies that periodically hires remote coders. I suggest sending in your resume to all of them.


----------



## ABI

Kelly,
 Can you please PM me also, I'm a desperate mom of two girls, I need a remote coding position.

Thanks,
Alona B. Isip, CPC


----------



## NJcoder

Kelly, I would appreciate the link as well as I'm in need to stay home more for my parenting responsibilites, thanks so much...


----------



## epilcher

*Link*

Hi Kelly,

Are you able to send me that link as well?


----------



## shawnalinn

*Link*

Kelly would you please send that link to me as well, my email is               shawnalinn83001@yahoo.com.
Thanks


----------



## tshields

*remote coder*

Hi Kelly,
I would appreciate that link as well. E- address is tscoder@gmail.com 
Thank You.


----------



## dmaec

KellyCPC/CFE said:


> I am going to PM you a link that has info on 172 companies that periodically hires remote coders. I suggest sending in your resume to all of them.




oh man Kelly!  I saw the can of worms fall all over when I read your post! LOL  In fact, I had a very difficult time not posting "send to me too please" ! I would have been the first one I think, because no others had posted yet but I held back for fear of knowing it would create an avalanche of "me too please and thanks"..

so anyway - since I too would really like to review those companies - do you think you would be kind enough to just post it here?  (it would probably save you a lot of private msg's, and a ton of "me too" posts on here... 

I know I'd sure appreciate it!

thanks!


----------



## okiesawyers

codexpert said:


> I am currently looking for remote work or independent consultant work for physician practices, hospital ambulatory services or DoD contracts. I have over 12 years of experience in abstracting operatative reports, EM scoring, auditing, physician coding, OB/GYN, orthropedics, family pratice and data quality extraction. I am also very proficient in DoD coding guidlines and CARA audit mediation. If you can utilize my skills kindly contact me. I am willing to travel extensively too.
> Thanks



I am sending you an email right now........


----------



## okiesawyers

okiesawyers said:


> I am sending you an email right now........




The email did not go through.  I am sending you a PM now!


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO

*Amy*

Never got your PM or e-mail.


----------



## tonirjeffries

Hi Kelly,

Can you email me that list to trj@ssaspine.org?

Thanks

Toni CPC CPC-H


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO

I am sorry I simply do not have time to reply to every PM or to send info to personal e-mails. 

Also due to past experiences I am unable to post links for remote contract work. I only responded to Codexpert in this manner as I was having problems responding to her by PM.


----------



## sagasrikanth

*CPC, CCS need assistance to get a job*

Hi Kelly,

I am a certified QC both CCS and CCS having 6 years of experience into coding with physician side Outpatient and inpatient and ED Physician side, Orthopedics, OB-Gyn, Surgery, Rehabilitation, Podiatry and ED facility side too and currently i am working with ASC QC,  can you pls send me the link too if possible guide me if there is any opportunity for those persons to those working in India for US projects can get an opportunity to work either Onsite or Remote. Awaiting for your valuable reply.

Thanks, 

Dr. Srikanth Saga CPC, CCS, B.Pt


----------



## sagasrikanth

*CPC, CCS need assistance to get a job*

Hi Kelly,

I am a certified QC both CCS and CCS having 6 years of experience into coding with physician side Outpatient and inpatient and ED Physician side, Orthopedics, OB-Gyn, Surgery, Rehabilitation, Podiatry and ED facility side too and currently i am working with ASC QC,  can you pls send me the link too if possible guide me if there is any opportunity for those persons to those working in India for US projects can get an opportunity to work either Onsite or Remote. Awaiting for your valuable reply.

sagasrikanth@gmail.com

Thanks, 

Dr. Srikanth Saga CPC, CCS, B.Pt


----------

